
How Americans Said No To Cocaine After Years-Long Addiction - gruseom
http://www.npr.org/2013/07/27/206148964/how-americans-said-no-to-cocaine-after-years-long-addiction
======
slacka
From my hometown to some acquaintances in SF, every meth user I've know has
screwed up their life. At the same time, I've been friends with and worked
with many highly functional coke users. Scientific studies appear to back my
personal observations.[1] If the reduced supply and higher cost mentioned in
the article has driven people to meth, it would be another failure of this
stupid "war" on drugs.

[1]
[http://www.sg.unimaas.nl/_OLD/oudelezingen/dddsd.pdf](http://www.sg.unimaas.nl/_OLD/oudelezingen/dddsd.pdf)

------
tlb
The audio version is better than the text. The text version muddles the
continuity, skips parts, and inserts bullshit like "The passage of time played
a role" as an explanation for why a long-term trend happened.

